# WINCC flexible 2005 mit 2 Monitoren



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

Zwei S5-300 sollen auf einem PC visualisiert werden. Jede der Anlagen ist aber so groß, daß als Überichtsbild für den Bediener ein Monitor nötig ist. Es sollten aber beide Anlagen auch gleichzeitig beobachtbar sein, 
Kann man (evtl. mit zwei runtime Lizenzen) WINCC flexible so starten, daß auf einem Monitor Anlage 1 abläuft und auf dem anderen Monitor Anlage 2 ??
Oder aber mit zwei Lizenzen WINCC flexible zwei mal aufrufen ??

Hat irgendwer schon mal sowas gemacht oder versucht ???



peter(R)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2008)

Interessante Frage


2x WinCCflex starten und die Runtime auf 2 Monitore verteilen müsste gehen.....  1x starten und sozusagen 2 paralle Bilder aufzurufen geht m. E. nicht.

Aber gemacht hab ich das noch nicht.....


----------



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

Mit einer Lizenz geht es definitiv nicht. Das habe ich schon getestet.
Da ich aber im Moment nur eine RT Lizenz habe kann ich die Version mit 2 RT´s nicht probieren. Ich dachte es hätte vielleicht schon jemand gemacht. Ansonsten muss ich halt versuchen mir eine RT Lizenz mal kurz zum testen zu leihen.
Ausserdem gibt es da noch das Problem die 2. RT dem 2.Monitor zuzuweisen.
Da habe ich auch noch keine Lösung für.

peter(R)


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 April 2008)

... ich denke mal, dass du auch 2 Rechner benötigen wirst ... ich bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

Mit zwei Rechnern geht es. Das ist klar. Aber dann habe ich beim Bediener auf dem Schreibtisch auch zwei Tastaturen und zwei Mäuse ...... da wird es dann schon verdammt eng. Mit einem Rechner und zwei Monitoren wäre das viiiiel eleganter !!!   

peter(R)


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 April 2008)

Ich könnte mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, dass du mit 2mal Flex als Task Stress auf einem Rechner bekommst. Ob Flex das mit den Lizenzen hin bekommt möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Interessant (auch für mich) wäre natürlich eine 2-Monitor-Geschichte.

Gruß
LL

Nachsatz: Hast du wegen der 2 Tastaturen und Mäuse mal über a) Touchscreen's oder b) Umschalter nachgedacht ...?


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

eine möglichkeit wäre:

eine "neuere" grafikkarte am visupc... und splittest dann einfach deinen desktop in 2 anzeigebereiche. 
bei der visu musst deine geräteeinstellung mit einer auflösung von 1600x1200pixel (sofern das bei flex05 auch möglich ist?) einstellen und programmierst deine visu nur im oberen teil (also nur die oberen 600pixel).

dann unter windows desktop rechtsclick->eigenschaften von anzeige->auflösung je monitor auf 800x600pixel.
dann den desktop per grafikkartentreiber splitten.

was besseres fällt mir im moment auch nicht ein:icon_frown:

grüsse


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2008)

Ich habe gerade mal etwas rumprobiert.

Zwei Task von WinCCflexible aufzurufen ist ja kein Problem ABER ich hab es nicht geschafft zwei mal die Runtime zu starten. Das zweite öffnen der Runtime beendet die erste Instanz der Runtime. Wenn es dafür keine Lösung gibt ist es leider unmöglich.

Dann musst du doch 2 PCs einsetzen.... wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen. Aber vielleicht weiß die Hotline von S ja einen Tipp. Frag doch mal nach......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es da noch das Problem die 2. RT dem 2.Monitor zuzuweisen.
> Da habe ich auch noch keine Lösung für.
> 
> peter(R)


 

Das ist ganz einfach, Du musst nur in deiner Applikation den Haken bei VOLLBILD wegnehmen und schon kannst du das Bild verschieben wohin du willst.


----------



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

Erstmal Dank an alle die sich so schnell UND AM SONNTAG mit meinem Problem beschäftigen !!!!!

@ LL
leider existiert der PC mit der einen Anwendung schon und die zweite Anlage soll "dazugeschaltet" werden 
( damit dem Bediener nicht langweilig wird *ROFL*). Daher die Idee mit zwei Monitoren auf einem PC.

@ funkdoc

leider ist die Anwendung so umfangreich, daß ich mit 800X600 keinen Blumentopf gewinnen kann !!!  1600X1200 ist auch bei 2005 möglich als beste Auflösung.

@ Lipperlandstern

hast Du auch 2 verschiedene runtime Lizenzen benutzt ???
An der hotline bin ich schon dran aber das dauert wohl noch ( hatte die Idee am Freitag Nachmittag ) sollte dabei aber was rauskommen, so werdet Ihr selbstverständlich informiert.

Das mit dem Vollbildhaken hatte ich auch schon probiert aber da ich bisher die Visualisierung nicht zweimal aufkriege habe ich auch keine Ahnung wie das beim Hochlaufen ist. Wahrscheinlich hängen dann beide Bilder wieder in Position 0,0 

peter(R)


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

wie wärs mit 1024x768pixel?

bleibt aber ein rand von 224 pixel links und rechts.

oder probiers mal mit einem grösseren monitor, dann erübrigt sich das problem...

die winccflex runtime erlaubt nur eine instanz...

grtz


----------



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

Leider habe ich um die erste Anlage halbwegs vernünftig visualisieren zu können bereits einen 19" Monitor gebraucht. Und der ist knallevoll....

peter(R)


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

ja dann hilft halt nur mehr ein zweiter pc...
wenn siemens da auch nix mehr beisteuern kann.

warum teilst du deine anlagenteile nicht in mehrere aufrufbare bilder auf, wie es bei zusammenhängenden grossen industrieanlagen ja gemacht wird?

grüsse


----------



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

Ist es schon. Die vorhandene Anlage hat schon 10 Bilder. Die neue wird auch sowas in der Größe haben. Ich brauche die 19" schon für die Übersicht.
Der Kunde möchte, daß der Bediener von BEIDEN Anlagen eine Übersicht GLEICHZEITIG hat.
Mal sehen was die Siemens Holtine zu sagen hat.  Aber ich befürchte mittlerweile ....   meine Idee ist zu abgedreht für WINCC flexible !

peter(R)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Erstmal Dank an alle die sich so schnell UND AM SONNTAG mit meinem Problem beschäftigen !!!!!
> 
> @ Lipperlandstern
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte nur eine Lizenz drauf. Er gab aber auch kein Gemecker wegen der Lizenz. Bei starten der 2. Instanz wurde die 1. Instanz einfach zugemacht. Aber funkdoc hat ja geschrieben das nur 1 Instanz von der Runtime zugelassen ist.


----------



## funkdoc (13 April 2008)

hier handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen steuertand/leitstand...
wincc flex ist dafür eher nicht die richtige software

grüsse


----------



## peter(R) (13 April 2008)

@ Funkdoc

Ja ist schon ein wenig wie Leitstand (aber nur ein kleiner  ) war mir nur am Anfang als Wort ein wenig zu groß.

Tja hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Das konnte bei der Errichtung der ersten Anlage keiner wissen ( oder wollte es nicht wissen oder hat mir nur nix gesagt oder ....  ). Wer bezahlt heute schon was für eine eventuelle Erweiterung die zu 99% nie kommt ??  Und der Preisunterschied von WINCC zu WINCC flex ist ja mal nicht ganz unerheblich.

peter(R)


----------



## kermit (13 April 2008)

nur so nebenbei - nicht, weil es wirklich was zum Topic beiträgt - aber weil es, denke ich, eine Hinweis gibt:
bei WinCC flexible 2007 ist eine zwei-Bildschirmlösung nicht freigegeben. Auf Nachfrage bei Siemens kam: nicht systemgetestet - insbesondere für RT. Ich fragte, weil ich mit zwei Bildschirmen ES laufen lassen will/wollte. Meine praktische Erfahrung: ES mit zwei Bildschirmen geht (bei mir). RT hab ich dann ohnehin nicht auf PC sondern auf Siemens-Panel laufen ...


----------



## peter(R) (14 April 2008)

@ Kermit

das trägt sehr wohl bei !!! Wenn ES 2 x laufen kann, dann besteht ja Hoffnung !!  Wie hast du das dann gestartet?? Mit 2 ES Lizenzen ?? Wie hast Du das zweite ES auf den zweiten Monitor gekriegt ?? Nur im "Nichtvollbildmodus" ( was n Wort ) ?

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (14 April 2008)

Also meine Idee ist NICHT umsetzbar. Hier die Antwort der Siemens Hotline :


um eine Anlage auf mehreren Geräten zu visualisieren können Sie die Sm@rt Service Option nutzen um z.B. auf einem 2. Gerät welches dann als Client agiert den Bildschirminhalt des 1. Gerätes darzustellen.
Jedoch ist die WinCC flexible Runtime nicht für den Betrieb auf einem PC mit 2 Monitoren geeignet. Es kann auch keine 2. Instanz der Runtime mit einem Anderen Projekt gestartet werden hier würden sich die beiden Runtime Instanzen gegenseitig behindern.
Wenn Sie eine Visualisierung auf einem Gerät mit 2 Monitoren realisieren möchten könnten Sie beispielsweise die Software WinCC einsetzen.

:sm17:

peter(R)


----------



## marcengbarth (17 April 2008)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du die 2. RT auf dem gleichen PC, allerdings in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen lässt?

Dann kannst du auf einem Monitor den ersten Teil laufen lassen, und auf dem zweite die andere Hälfte.


----------



## peter(R) (17 April 2008)

Hört sich prima an verstehe ich nur nicht ganz  

"virtuelle Maschine" ??  Wie macht man sowas ???

Wäre SEHR dankbar für Details.

Wäre auch kein Problem, da es genau genommen zwei völlig verschiedene Anlagen sind die über einen PC visualisiert werde. Daher sollen ja auch beide Überblicke gleichzeitig sichtbar sein. 

peter(R)


----------



## marcengbarth (17 April 2008)

Für eine virtuelle Maschine (VM) brauchst du eine spezielle Virtualisierungssoftware. Es gibt Opensource/Freeware und Kommerzielle.

Als freie Variante ist Innotek's Virtualbox (http://www.virtualbox.org) zu nennen, kommerzielle Software kommt z.B. vom VMWare.

Du installierst also die Software, dann erstellst du in dieser Software eine VM, da kannst du Arbeitsspeicher, Netzwerk, Festplatte, usw. einstellen. Ist das alles gemacht kannst du die VM starten, diese verhält sich wie ein eigenständiger Computer. Du musst als erstes ein Betriebssystem installieren, die Software die du brauchst usw. 

Dann kannst du auf dieser VM eine 2. RT laufen lassen. Einziges Problem bei der Sache ist die Kommunikationsverbindung zur SPS, diese müsste per Ethernet angebunden sein. Das sollte man aber vorher besser mal testen.


----------



## vierlagig (17 April 2008)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Einziges Problem bei der Sache ist die Kommunikationsverbindung zur SPS, diese müsste per Ethernet angebunden sein. Das sollte man aber vorher besser mal testen.



Erfahrung: VMWare und RSView per INAT OPC läuft 1A über Ethernet auf Host und Gast


----------



## marcengbarth (18 April 2008)

lass mal von dir hören, ob es funktioniert hat, oder wo irgendwas nicht geht...


----------



## peter(R) (18 April 2008)

klar melde ich mich. Jetzt muss ich nur erst mal nen Rechner fit machen (mit virtueller Maschine drauf) und dann den ganzen Kram installieren. Zur Vorsicht werde ich das mit einem jungfäulichen rechner machen (bzw. einer jungfräulichen Festplatte) das kann aber noch was dauern. Ich schätze mal so ende nächster Woche müsste ich was sagen können. ich melde mich dann natürlich sofort.

peter(R)


----------



## funkdoc (18 April 2008)

@marcengbarth

ich glaube das problem wird die umschalterei zwischen realem und virtuellen OS. oder man verwendet tastenkombis zur schnellen umschaltung... muss halt der bediener dann mögen. ohne dieser umschaltung würde man nur auf einem OS maus und tastatur zur verfügung haben.

eine VM dürfte man anhand der anzeigeeinstellungen allerdings am 2. monitor anzeigen lassen können. hab das aber nochnie prob.

grüsse


----------



## marcengbarth (19 April 2008)

@funkdoc:

Das geht schon, wenn die VM auf dem 2. Monitor läuft. Bei VirtualBox gibt es eine feine Sache, die heißt Mauszeigerintegration. Da brauchst du dann keine Umzuschaltung, einfach mit der Maus oder Finger anklicken.


----------

